# ANCHE LUI TRADITORE



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

*TV: E MONTALBANO CEDE AL TRADIMENTO...ZINGARETTI "FINALMENTE"*

                                                                                                                                                      Torna in tv Montalbano con quattro nuovi episodi tratti dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri. Ma questa volta, la serie diventa piu' piccante: il commissario, interpretato da Luca Zingaretti, da sempre fedelissimo alla sua fidanzata Livia, cedera' alla tentazione e alla passione, ammaliato da donne irresistibili. "Finalmente, devo dire - commenta Zingaretti, intervistato dal Tg1 a poche ore dalla messa in onda della prima puntata della nuova serie - perche' da tanto tempo vedevamo il commissario insidiato da donne belle e affascinanti, che lui pero' rifiutava dicendo: 'No, io sono fidanzato'". Dunque questa volta gli episodi si 'surriscaldano' anche se il commissario non verra' distolto dal risolvere i consueti gialli. "Si tratta sempre pero' di una cronaca rielaborata e raccontata con la grazia, l'inventiva e la fantasia di Andrea Camilleri", conclude Zingaretti. *Il primo episodio 'La Vampa d'agosto' andra' in onda stasera su Raiuno in prima serata.* Il secondo 'Le ali della sfinge' verra' trasmesso domani, 'La pista di sabbia', lunedì' 10 novembre e infine 'La luna di carta' il 17.

(_02 November 2008_)





Da non perdere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buona visione.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *TV: E MONTALBANO CEDE AL TRADIMENTO...ZINGARETTI "FINALMENTE"*
> 
> Torna in tv Montalbano con quattro nuovi episodi tratti dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri. Ma questa volta, la serie diventa piu' piccante: il commissario, interpretato da Luca Zingaretti, da sempre fedelissimo alla sua fidanzata Livia, cedera' alla tentazione e alla passione, ammaliato da donne irresistibili. "Finalmente, devo dire - commenta Zingaretti, intervistato dal Tg1 a poche ore dalla messa in onda della prima puntata della nuova serie - perche' da tanto tempo vedevamo il commissario insidiato da donne belle e affascinanti, che lui pero' rifiutava dicendo: 'No, io sono fidanzato'". Dunque questa volta gli episodi si 'surriscaldano' anche se il commissario non verra' distolto dal risolvere i consueti gialli. "Si tratta sempre pero' di una cronaca rielaborata e raccontata con la grazia, l'inventiva e la fantasia di Andrea Camilleri", conclude Zingaretti. *Il primo episodio 'La Vampa d'agosto' andra' in onda stasera su Raiuno in prima serata.* Il secondo 'Le ali della sfinge' verra' trasmesso domani, 'La pista di sabbia', lunedÃ¬' 10 novembre e infine 'La luna di carta' il 17.
> 
> ...


Nei romanzi Camilleri non nasconde più di tanto che Montalbano abbia "intermezzi" al fidanzamento, in patticolare con "l'amica" ucraina o russa o dell'est insomma, più giovane e descritta come trombamica!


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nei romanzi Camilleri non nasconde più di tanto che Montalbano abbia "intermezzi" al fidanzamento, in patticolare con "l'amica" ucraina o russa o dell'est insomma, più giovane e descritta come trombamica!


Quindi e' anche lui un abituale fedifrago


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi e' anche lui un abituale fedifrago


Siamo presenti in tutte le categorie ...che te credevi?


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *TV: E MONTALBANO CEDE AL TRADIMENTO...ZINGARETTI "FINALMENTE"*
> 
> Da non perdere
> 
> ...


 
L'episodio di ieri sera l'ho trovato meno coinvolgente e accurato dei precedenti e poi Zingaretti, che a me piace moltissimo come uomo oltre che come attore, era ahimè molto imbolsito...
La scena di seduzione e d'amore poi l'ho trovata proprio mal recitata...zero coinvolgimento e zero sensualità


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

era ora che tradisse quella racchia della morosa


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'episodio di ieri sera l'ho trovato meno coinvolgente e accurato dei precedenti e poi Zingaretti, che a me piace moltissimo come uomo oltre che come attore, era ahimè molto imbolsito...
> La scena di seduzione e d'amore poi l'ho trovata proprio mal recitata...zero coinvolgimento e zero sensualità


Vero, un po fiacco ... pero' LUI e' quel che E'


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era ora che tradisse quella racchia della morosa


Però avrei preferito la tradisse con me...


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era ora che tradisse quella racchia della morosa


Racchia e anche un pò antipatica!
L'attrice di ieri invece mi piace...anche se per me rimarrà sempre Carmen di un Posto al Sole


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era ora che tradisse quella racchia della morosa



Brugola!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero, un po fiacco ... pero' LUI e' quel che E'


Lui è proprio Maschio!
Però ieri davvero mi è piaciuto pochino.
Speriamo in stasera


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lui è proprio Maschio!
> Però ieri davvero mi è piaciuto pochino.
> * Speriamo in stasera*


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Racchia e anche un pò antipatica!
> L'attrice di ieri invece mi piace...anche se per me rimarrà sempre Carmen di un Posto al Sole


 
le sparerei con una mitraglietta in bocca alla carmen.
per fortuna che si è levata dai cabasisi


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lui è proprio Maschio!
> Però ieri davvero mi è piaciuto pochino.
> Speriamo in stasera


 
ma ti perdi l'isola???


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ti perdi l'isola???


 Cavolo...è vero!
Sono molto combattuta...magari registrerò Montalbano.
Solo che se vedo l'isola sarà mio marito a spararmi con una mitraglietta.
Ma Carlo il bidello non so se posso perdermelo...mi fa troppo ghignare


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugola!


davvero è odiosa la livia.
rigida come uno scopino da toilette.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'episodio di ieri sera l'ho trovato meno coinvolgente e accurato dei precedenti e poi Zingaretti, che a me piace moltissimo come uomo oltre che come attore, era ahimè molto imbolsito...
> La scena di seduzione e d'amore poi l'ho trovata proprio mal recitata...zero coinvolgimento e zero sensualità


no...io l'ho trovato all'altezza dei precedenti.
Un po' imbolsito lo è davvero ma 4 salti in padella con lui li farei comunque volentieri..


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no...io l'ho trovato all'altezza dei precedenti.
> Un po' imbolsito lo è davvero ma 4 salti in padella con lui li farei comunque volentieri..


si. ma lui?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si. ma lui?


ho usato il condizionale, maleducata!!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> le sparerei con una mitraglietta in bocca alla carmen.
> per fortuna che si è levata dai cabasisi


Ma no, povera, a me piace abbastanza e per tua somma gioia credo che abbia intenzione di fare ancora delle apparizioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

tutte con programmi intellettuali eh?


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma no, povera, a me piace abbastanza e per tua somma gioia credo che abbia intenzione di fare ancora delle apparizioni...


non mi far parlare rana.
un roitone di quel tipo, negata a recitare e la fanno stare con filippo??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io eliminerei un sacco di gente dal cast di un posto al sole


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi far parlare rana.
> un roitone di quel tipo, negata a recitare e la fanno stare con filippo??
> 
> 
> ...



sei sempre esagerata-
se quello è un roitone,,,


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei sempre esagerata-
> se quello è un roitone,,,


il mio deretano è più espressivo


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no...io l'ho trovato all'altezza dei precedenti.
> Un po' imbolsito lo è davvero ma 4 salti in padella con lui li farei comunque volentieri..


Li farei anche io.
L'unico aspetto che proprio non mi piace è che mi sa che è un pò tanto tappo.
E davvero...so che è una mia debolezza...ma gli uomini molto più bassi di me non riescono a piacermi


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *E davvero...so che è una mia debolezza...ma gli uomini molto più bassi di me non riescono a piacermi*


speriamo che se ne faccia una ragione lo zingarone...


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi far parlare rana.
> un roitone di quel tipo, negata a recitare e la fanno stare con filippo??
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda...filippo è veramente figo...poche sarebebro alla sua altezza.
Ma ferri è il mio preferito...fascino perverso!!


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda...filippo è veramente figo...poche sarebebro alla sua altezza.
> Ma ferri è il mio preferito...fascino perverso!!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei sempre esagerata-
> se quello è un roitone,,,


Appunto!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> speriamo che se ne faccia una ragione lo zingarone...


 Purtroppo credo che se la farà (una ragione)!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Li farei anche io.
> L'unico aspetto che proprio non mi piace è che mi sa che è un pò tanto tappo.
> E davvero...so che è una mia debolezza...ma gli uomini molto più bassi di me non riescono a piacermi


 
Ma Zingaretti mi fa un sangue....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che se la farà (una ragione)!


anche perchè è già preso di me...


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perchè è già preso di me...


ah ha chiamato ieri sera.
putroppo stasera si vede costretto ad annulllare causa impegno improrogabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah ha chiamato ieri sera.
> putroppo stasera si vede costretto ad annulllare causa impegno improrogabile.


per fortuna...perdere l'isola mi sarebbe dispiaciuto


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per fortuna...perdere l'isola mi sarebbe dispiaciuto


Dato che siamo dentro a discussioni molto impegnative...secondo voi chi uscirà stasera?


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dato che siamo dentro a discussioni molto impegnative...secondo voi chi uscirà stasera?


rossano.
però anche belen è simpatica come un gattino attaccato ai marroni

ha un culo odioso!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dato che siamo dentro a discussioni molto impegnative...secondo voi chi uscirà stasera?


uscirà l'infedele 

	
	
		
		
	


	








rossano resta per il piacere degli occhietti


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uscirà l'infedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rossano è un arrogantone.
Però è bello...cavolo se lo è!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Rossano è un arrogantone.
> Però è bello...cavolo se lo è!


arrogante ma altri 4 salterelli li farei pure  con lui


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arrogante ma altri 4 salterelli li farei pure con lui


Vedi thread annesso....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Vedi thread annesso....


effettivamente salterellerei un po' troppo spesso ultimamente


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arrogante ma altri 4 salterelli li farei pure con lui


...e poi è pure alto!
Mi spiace ma questa volta dovrai fare i conti pure con me


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...e poi è pure alto!
> Mi spiace ma questa volta dovrai fare i conti pure con me


tra lui e luca ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   non avrei dubbi...
molto ma molto più masculo montalbano


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra lui e luca (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra lui e luca (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luca ha indubbiamente l'aspetto e l'espressione più intelligente. Credo che preferirei anche io lo Zingaretti. Tanto a letto le differenze di altezza non si notano 
Rossano è veramente figo, però troppo piacione...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Luca ha indubbiamente l'aspetto e l'espressione più intelligente. Credo che preferirei anche io lo Zingaretti. Tanto a letto le differenze di altezza non si notano
> Rossano è veramente figo, però troppo piacione...


io due colpetti ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   li darei pure allo skipper napoletano.
tanto per fare...


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'episodio di ieri sera l'ho trovato meno coinvolgente e accurato dei precedenti e poi Zingaretti, che a me piace moltissimo come uomo oltre che come attore, era ahimè molto imbolsito...
> La scena di seduzione e d'amore poi l'ho trovata proprio mal recitata...zero coinvolgimento e zero sensualità


assolutamente d'accordo ... e se vogliamo fare i precisini nemmeno lei, svestita, era tutta sta gran fia


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io due colpetti (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu oggi hai veramente le scalmane!
Invece ieri in tele mi è capitato di vedere il nuovo video di Giusy ferreri "novembre"...lasciando stare la canzone mi è piaciuto un sacco l'attore con lei nel video...


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

bottegaie racchione ...salterete in padella da sole!!!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo ... e se vogliamo fare i precisini nemmeno lei, svestita, era tutta sta gran fia


Lei ha un viso molto bello (secondo me)
Fisicamente è pienotta. Ma meglio lei che le solite anoressiche rifatte.
Non la trovo però per nulla sensuale o affascinante


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Tu oggi hai veramente le scalmane!*
> .


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo ... e se vogliamo fare i precisini nemmeno lei, svestita, era tutta sta gran fia


bhè insomma....tanto bruttarella non è.
e anche lui in mutande era orrido..


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei ha un viso molto bello (secondo me)
> Fisicamente è pienotta. Ma meglio lei che le solite anoressiche rifatte.
> Non la trovo però per nulla sensuale o affascinante


no non parlavo dell'essere magre ... a me non piacciono anoressiche o rifatte .. mi piacciono così come sono,
però non la trovo affascinante svestita. meglio molto meglio vestita


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè insomma....tanto bruttarella non è.
> e anche lui in mutande era orrido..


la scena fa cagare .... prendila lì sul bagnasciuga ... che significa correre in casa baciandosi?!?


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> no non parlavo dell'essere magre ... a me non piacciono anoressiche o rifatte .. mi piacciono così come sono,
> però non la trovo affascinante svestita. meglio molto meglio vestita


Anche Zingaretti è effettivamente molto ma molto meglio vestito.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la scena fa cagare .... prendila lì sul bagnasciuga ... che significa correre in casa baciandosi?!?


forse per evitare che la sabbia ti s'infili in der culer?


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la scena fa cagare .... prendila lì sul bagnasciuga ... che significa correre in casa baciandosi?!?


la scena è terribile, concordo.
Zero sensualità!
Non erano convinti e sui vedeva benissimo.
Poi lei faceva a fascinosa...e non le riusciva molto bene


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse per evitare che la sabbia ti s'infili in der culer?


 Ma così ti si infila nel letto.
Pensa a loro due che arrivano a casa con i piedi zeppi di sabbia!!


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse per evitare che la sabbia ti s'infili in der culer?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma così ti si infila nel letto.
> Pensa a loro due che arrivano a casa con i piedi zeppi di sabbia!!


questo credo voglia dire invecchiare.
E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io!!


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo credo voglia dire invecchiare.
> E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io!!


Che tristezza ragazzi.
Anche io...la primissima cosa


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che tristezza ragazzi.
> Anche io...la prima cosa


però poi mi sono detta che adelina avrebbe ripulito tutto


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Luca ha indubbiamente l'aspetto e l'espressione più intelligente. Credo che preferirei anche io lo Zingaretti. Tanto a letto le differenze di altezza non si notano
> * Rossano* è veramente figo, però troppo piacione...


Ma chi e'?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi e'?


lo gnocco che avevo postato di là
petta che lo trovo


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> la scena è terribile, concordo.
> Zero sensualità!
> Non erano convinti e sui vedeva benissimo.
> Poi lei faceva a fascinosa...e non le riusciva molto bene


Però cavolo ... hanno rovinato un passaggio fondamentale del film


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse per evitare che la sabbia ti s'infili in der culer?


nel momento topico non ci pensi


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Però cavolo ... hanno rovinato un passaggio fondamentale del film


e poi di solito a lui si vede sempre il culo quando è a letto con Livia.
farò reclamo


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Novembre 2008)

rossano? già dal nome mi sta sui pall e non lo neanche mai visto.


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

stò leggendo "la pista di sabbia"... finalmente tradisce con l'amica della sua amica Russa (Ingrid, della quale ha sempre rifiutato le avance..) Rachele capita li e... lui si incazza dopo per la sua debolezza e si spiega il tradimento (è il secondo in brevissimo tempo) con la paura dell'età che avanza!!!! 
In contemporanea si accorge di essere orbo.... continuo????


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> stò leggendo "la pista di sabbia"... finalmente tradisce con l'amica della sua amica Russa (Ingrid, della quale ha sempre rifiutato le avance..) Rachele capita li e... lui si incazza dopo per la sua debolezza e si spiega il tradimento (è il secondo in brevissimo tempo) con la paura dell'età che avanza!!!!
> In contemporanea si accorge di essere orbo.... continuo????


francamente montalbano lo guardo solo per apprezzare la bellezza dei posti ... per il resto è davvero surreale


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> rossano? già dal nome mi sta sui pall e non lo neanche mai visto.


Rossano che? Mica si capisce?


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Però cavolo ... hanno rovinato un passaggio fondamentale del film


Hai ragione.
Era davvero un momento  fondamentale.
La prima volta che Montalbano tradisce (o almeno la prima volta che lo fanno vedere) doveva quantomeno avere più pathos


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> francamente montalbano lo guardo solo per apprezzare la bellezza dei posti ... per il resto è davvero surreale


ma sei fuori??
sono fatti benissimo. La regia è perfetta e i caratteristi sono imcredibilmente azzeccati
Trovo che siano i telefilm più ben fatti degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> sono fatti benissimo. La regia è perfetta e i caratteristi sono imcredibilmente azzeccati
> Trovo che siano i telefilm più ben fatti degli ultimi 10 anni


Sono fatti da Dio!
Fedelissimi ai libri.
Lui poi è azzeccatissimo nei panni del commissario


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono fatti da Dio!
> Fedelissimi ai libri.
> Lui poi è azzeccatissimo nei panni del commissario


pensa che camilleri ha detto che all'inizio non ce lo vedeva proprio.
Ora invece lo ha identificato anche lui con zingaretti


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

ma non avete da lavorare racchione bottegaie??


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non avete da lavorare racchione bottegaie??


pochissimo


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> sono fatti benissimo. La regia è perfetta e i caratteristi sono imcredibilmente azzeccati
> Trovo che siano i telefilm più ben fatti degli ultimi 10 anni


su questo concordo ma ... un commissario di polizia in sicilia che va in giro senza pistola dura quanto la vita di una farfalla


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non avete da lavorare racchione bottegaie??


Oggi ho poco da fare.
Ho lavorato fin troppo le scorse settimane.
Mi merito un pò di cazzeggio


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non avete da lavorare racchione bottegaie??


avrei tante cose da fare ma non mi va di fare un casso.
è grave sai


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> avrei tante cose da fare ma non mi va di fare un casso.
> è grave sai


Capitano quei giorni.
Quando ho molto da fare mi impongo di non aprire nemmeno la pagna del Forum...altrimenti poi so che rischerei di esserne risucchiata.
E' più forte di me!


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Capitano quei giorni.
> Quando ho molto da fare mi impongo di non aprire nemmeno la pagna del Forum...altrimenti poi so che rischerei di esserne risucchiata.
> E' più forte di me!


risucchiata mi piace ... rende l'idea


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

maledette.
anch'io vorrei essere risucchiata da voi ma dopo 3 gg di malattia me la fanno pagare


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> francamente montalbano lo guardo solo per apprezzare la bellezza dei posti ... per il resto è davvero surreale


beh.. i posti sono unici... fanno una voglia! I libri sono leggeri e almeno sorridi prima di dormire... certo che l'italiano non si impara. 
Ma Camilleri ha scritto anche altro tipo "il birraio di Preston" o "la concessione del telefono" che sono davvero esilaranti! bellissimi molto più di montalbano


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

ho un'amico che fa il fonico sull'isola... e mi racconta i petegules fuori onda...


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> beh.. i posti sono unici... fanno una voglia! I libri sono leggeri e almeno sorridi prima di dormire... certo che l'italiano non si impara.
> Ma Camilleri ha scritto anche altro tipo "il birraio di Preston" o "la concessione del telefono" che sono davvero esilaranti! bellissimi molto più di montalbano


 
il birraio di preston mi è piaciuto pure a me
ciao matild..ti sono mancata?


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il birraio di preston mi è piaciuto pure a me
> ciao matild..ti sono mancata?


si, una noia qui... avevi i bacilli?


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si, una noia qui... avevi i bacilli?


dei bacilli con due cabasisi così


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dei bacilli con due cabasisi così


arrispunnevano a li chiacchieri du forum macari loro?


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> arrispunnevano a li chiacchieri du forum macari loro?












   quasi.
li ho mandati in missione speciale per conto di Dio


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quasi.
> li ho mandati in missione speciale per conto di Dio








  dei nuovi kamikaze?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> davvero è odiosa la livia.
> rigida come uno scopino da toilette.


E' ligure...che t'aspettavi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







matilde ha detto:


> stò leggendo "la pista di sabbia"... finalmente tradisce con l'amica della sua amica Russa (*Ingrid, della quale ha sempre rifiutato le avance..*) Rachele capita li e... lui si incazza dopo per la sua debolezza e si spiega il tradimento (è il secondo in brevissimo tempo) con la paura dell'età che avanza!!!!
> In contemporanea si accorge di essere orbo.... continuo????


Non mi risulta...con Ingrid c'ha dato che c'ha dato...nrd.


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi risulta...con Ingrid c'ha dato che c'ha dato...nrd.


ma quando???


----------



## ranatan (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quando???


 Ma infatti!
Non mi sembra proprio. Nei libri non è mai esplicita la questione...nei film meno che meno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi far parlare rana.
> un roitone di quel tipo, negata a recitare e la fanno stare con filippo??
> 
> 
> ...


 E' bellissima!


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' ligure...che t'aspettavi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ieri sera appunto... 
lui si tromba Rachele, l'amica, e Ingrid si incazza come una vipera perchè con lei fai il santo (anche se dormono assieme qualche volta..:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e poi ha ceduto come uno scemo a Rachele... ed è anche pentito: lui si scusa!


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ieri sera appunto...
> lui si tromba Rachele, l'amica, e Ingrid si incazza come una vipera perchè con lei fai il santo (anche se dormono assieme qualche volta..:condom
> 
> 
> ...



Lui tradisce Livia nel romanzo La vampa d'agosto, tu prima hai citato La pista di sabbia...


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

guarda li ho entrambi nel comodino... e può essere che confondo il titolo: quello di cui parlo è una storia di cavalli... confondo il titolo?


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> guarda li ho entrambi nel comodino... e può essere che confondo il titolo: quello di cui parlo è una storia di cavalli... confondo il titolo?



Quello dei cavalli è "La pista di sabbia", quello che hanno trasmesso ieri è "La vampa d'agosto".
Mi ricordo che nel secondo si è consumato il vile tradimento...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Onestamente non ricordo cosa succede nell'altro romanzo!


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

ciao hollina
ti sono mancata?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Quello dei cavalli è "La pista di sabbia", quello che hanno trasmesso ieri è "La vampa d'agosto".
> Mi ricordo che nel secondo si è consumato il vile tradimento...
> 
> 
> ...


ma quello dei cavalli da corsa nel quale si trombettava la cavallerizza come un caprone in amore qual era??


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao hollina
> ti sono mancata?


Strano... mi pareva di aver già risposto ad una siffatta domanda...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Boh... saran le primavere !!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque sì, moltissimo mia cara...


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Strano... mi pareva di aver già risposto ad una siffatta domanda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora puoi tornare a parlare di zingaretti.


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quello dei cavalli da corsa nel quale si trombettava la cavallerizza come un caprone in amore qual era??



Ah... allora l'ha rifatto!!!  Vedi che tiri mi gioca la memoria???!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ah... allora l'ha rifatto!!!  Vedi che tiri mi gioca la memoria???!!!


che Ingrid infatti s'incazava perchè lo accusava di non aver mai tradito Livia con lei ma con la prima che capitava


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che Ingrid infatti s'incazava perchè lo accusava di non aver mai tradito Livia con lei ma con la prima che capitava



Eh, mi sarei incavolata di brutto pure io...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era ora che tradisse quella racchia della morosa
















  daiiiiiiiiii! 





 io quando ho visto la piega che prendeva ho spento la TV.....
non ce la faccio a vedere storie di tradimenti. Sto male


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*Montalbano*

Quest'uomo lo trovate solo sensuale o vi attrae per altri versi?

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quest'uomo lo trovate solo sensuale o vi attrae per altri versi?
> 
> Bruja


Bru' ... attizza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e lo sguardo e' quello che e'


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*ok*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bru' ... attizza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va beh... era giusto per sapere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Holly (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quest'uomo lo trovate solo sensuale o vi attrae per altri versi?
> 
> Bruja



Non so perchè, ma mi attrae SOLO quando è nei panni del Commissario... altrimenti no !!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quest'uomo lo trovate solo sensuale o vi attrae per altri versi?
> 
> Bruja


per me è uno dei pochi maschi in circolazione (in tv)
Da' proprio l'idea dell'uomo forte, pieno di difetti ma ommo veramente..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è uno dei pochi maschi in circolazione (in tv)
> Da' proprio l'idea dell'uomo forte, pieno di difetti ma ommo veramente..


L'ho visto in un film in cui faceva la parte di un pirla e ...perdeva ogni fascino


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho visto in un film in cui faceva la parte di un pirla e ...perdeva ogni fascino


io l'ho visto i quasi tutti i film e devo dire che mi è sempre piaciuto però concordo con Holly: quando fa montalbano è insuperabile.
E' anche molto bravo a fare il bastardo


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

*Montalbano*

A me stasera e' piaciuto.


----------

